# Heat cord wattage



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hey guys, so I've got a 25 watt 
heat cord that I’m using for a 120x45cm enclosure for a Black headed python. It gets the temps up there in summer but in winter it drops down. Just wondering if I should go a higher wattage and what wattage cords everyone uses for their 4-foot enclosures?



Cheers,

Josiah.


----------



## hrafna (Jun 3, 2021)

How is the heat cord currently setup?
What temps are you getting?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 3, 2021)

It's going up and down the depth of the enclosure about a third of the way across with roughly a 5cm gap between each row. I'm only getting 35c when I need to be getting 40c


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 3, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> It's going up and down the depth of the enclosure about a third of the way across with roughly a 5cm gap between each row. I'm only getting 35c when I need to be getting 40c


5cm is a bit wide, try 2-3cm

why do u need to hit 40c


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Herptology said:


> 5cm is a bit wide, try 2-3cm
> 
> why do u need to hit 40c


It's for a BHP mate. They like it hot, around 40-42c.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 3, 2021)

Depends on what the room temps are. Figure out what's happening with room temps first, at the very least get a min/max thermometer and do some checking.
I used to regulate the ambient room temps and use mats/cords etc to supply the hot spots. Room at 25C cords to give a hot spot.

If the cord isn't up to the job because of low temps than you may be able to run a second cord and have them both plugged for winter and then unplug one in summer.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Ramsayi said:


> Depends on what the room temps are. Figure out what's happening with room temps first, at the very least get a min/max thermometer and do some checking.
> I used to regulate the ambient room temps and use mats/cords etc to supply the hot spots. Room at 25C cords to give a hot spot.
> 
> If the cord isn't up to the job because of low temps than you may be able to run a second cord and have them both plugged for winter and then unplug one in summer.


Room temperature could get down to as low as 10-5 degrees at night in winter. During the day in winter around 20. During the day in summer around low to mid 30's.
I'm not that worried about the night time temps only the temps during the day hindering the cords from getting hot enough.
[automerge]1622701253[/automerge]
There is considerable distance between the cord rows now that I've checked again. I might bring them closer together like Herp suggested.


----------



## Benno87 (Jun 4, 2021)

35 is fine for a bhp that’s what I run our big guy at. Def dont need need to keep them at 40-42.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Benno87 said:


> 35 is fine for a bhp that’s what I run our big guy at. Def dont need need to keep them at 40-42.


I could keep him at 35c but they prefer a basking temp of 40c so that's what I'm giving him


----------



## Benno87 (Jun 4, 2021)

Did he tell you he prefers 40* temps???


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 5, 2021)

Benno87 said:


> Did he tell you he prefers 40* temps???


Why should he have to? I'm pretty sure I can figure out that BHP's like it hotter than other snake. This isn't rocket science.
I would've thought you'd know this, being a black headed python owner. Oh well...


----------



## Benno87 (Jun 5, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Why should he have to? I'm pretty sure I can figure out that BHP's like it hotter than other snake. This isn't rocket science.
> I would've thought you'd know this, being a black headed python owner. Oh well...


Lol you’re snake, you’re decision. Hope you got a well air conditioned house in summer. If not will be a pretty hot tank running a 42 deg hot spot. Not really worth the risk if they still thrive at mid 30s temps.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 5, 2021)

Benno87 said:


> Lol you’re snake, you’re decision. Hope you got a well air conditioned house in summer. If not will be a pretty hot tank running a 42 deg hot spot. Not really worth the risk if they still thrive at mid 30s temps.


I've let it get to 40+ during summer before and never had an issue. They don't get air con in the wild. If it was a diamond python then obviously not. A BHP that is used to 40+ temps in summer in the wild? There's a bit of a difference. Multiple keepers like myself keep them on 40-42c. If you have a problem on how myself and other keepers keep BHP's then sure, feel free to whinge about it. Like I said, I've kept them on high temps in summer and never had an issue. Have I checked my tank in summer? Of coarse. Has it ever gotten excessively hot in my snake room to the point where my BHP has moved off his basking spot? No.


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 5, 2021)

yikes, where did this douchebag attitude come from @Pythonguy1 ? all he stated was that 35c is adequate and that you dont need to run them at 40c+ ESPECIALLY during winter where unless it is a hatchling, you want to provide a decent cooling period



Pythonguy1 said:


> They don't get air con in the wild


They also eat Primarily reptiles in the wild. Are you gonna start feeding it lizards, snakes and monitors?

"they dont get that in the wild" is such a useless argument
1) you're not keeping it in the wild
2) Its in an enclosure


weren't u asking basic questions about basic species the other week?
now that you're an expert of your own, you wont need anymore advice, such as asking about heat cord wattage.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 5, 2021)

I've kept bhp's for longer than I can remember and have bred hundreds of them over the years. I kept them with a hot spot around 35C which they would utilize around half of the time. Anyway provided they can move away from higher temps then all is good, obviously a waste of power/money though.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 5, 2021)

Herptology said:


> yikes, where did this douchebag attitude come from @Pythonguy1 ? all he stated was that 35c is adequate and that you dont need to run them at 40c+ ESPECIALLY during winter where unless it is a hatchling, you want to provide a decent cooling period
> 
> 
> They also eat Primarily reptiles in the wild. Are you gonna start feeding it lizards, snakes and monitors?
> ...


I'm sorry, I did come across as judgmental. Please ignore my above post. I keep BHP's at 42c in summer and 40c in winter and that is how I will always do it. I only EVER asked how to achieve those temps and not if my BHP's needed those temps. You are right, they eat lizards and snakes. Will I go out of my way to get those for them? No. Will I give them natural temps? Well I don't need to go out of my way to give them that. So yes, I can. That is the way myself and others have kept them for years. It is a pointless argument and I don't mean to sound rude. I never said I was an expert, and I don't proclaim to be one. If my enclosures overheat and my BHP's die I will happily admit I was wrong


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jun 29, 2021)

I use a 50 watt cord through a dimmer switch. It gets down to -8c overnight sometimes were i live.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jun 29, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> I use a 50 watt cord through a dimmer switch. It gets down to -8c overnight sometimes were i live.


Crikey,that would kill me before it killed my snakes lol. I'll try a 50w. Thanks mate!


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jun 29, 2021)

Yeah it gets ppppretty ccccold in winter ?


----------

